# Cyst or "mass" in hip socket



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

CT scan and then MRI and x-ray shows a cyst or mass in the cup part (acetabulum) of my hip socket on one side. One enlarged lymph node on the other hip. I don't understand radiologist-speak but it looks like I might have tears in the hamstring on the cyst side?

Rheumatologist has referred me to orthopedic doctor to determine if a biopsy is needed.

Seems like maybe they are fairly common with arthritis and/or rheumatoid arthritis.

Anyone have this? Anyone have a biopsy? Kinda scared.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't...but sending healing and hope...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I don&#8217;t know, either, but I found this. 
https://www.sott.net/article/228453-DMSO-The-Real-Miracle-Solution


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Piney woods, how are you doing?


----------



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

I saw the orthopedic doctor, he did more xrays and told me the cyst was caused by arthritis and was very common. Nothing to worry about. He said he could tell by the edges it was only a cyst and not any kind of tumor or growth. He did say the pain on the outside of my hip - very painful to even touch the skin - was bursitis. An inflamed tendon. He gave me a shot of cortisone into that tendon and in a couple of days it was much better. It was short lived unfortunately, but at least now I know it isn't anything life threatening.

I see my primary care for my yearly physical next week and I'm sure we'll talk about the enlarged lymph node. I re-read the MRI report and it says "mildly enlarged". I'm not all that concerned about it. 

I feel like my rheumatologist is trying to bleed my insurance company (and me) dry so I'm putting a halt to all the tests. There's nothing we can do about it except take drugs with deadly side effects, which I won't do, so what's the point.

Generally, I feel better and am not worried any more. I learned more at the orthopedic doctor's office in 20 minutes than 10 visits to the primary care or rheumatologist.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

PineyWoods, I have a good friend who will probably be shifting her RA care to her primary doctor. I don't know if that is positive or negative but what you said reminded me of things that she has said...

Hope today is a good day for you.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Piney Woods, how are you doing?


----------

